# how do you hit a c-box?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

how do you hit a c-box?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

First of all you don't want to try to start learning C-boxes 50-50 style. You will most likely always fall off or catch an edge. 

You want to come in straight at the rail and pop into a clean boardslide or nose slide. Make sure your tail or nose depending on how you came in doesn't get close to the ground. Try to keep most of your board above the high side of the cbox.

Keep your weight shifted into the box and slide through. Pop out at the end and make sure to not just slide out because your balance will be slightly off because of the angle.

Here is a great video demonstrating a cbox rail

YouTube - c-box boardslide


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

i personally don't like coming straight at it. i like going at it at just a hint of an angle. that helps me balance the boardslide better for some reason


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

If you are comign at an angle that angle should be facing in towards the box.. Not very much of an able though otherwise you will slide up and off the box......


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> i personally don't like coming straight at it. i like going at it at just a hint of an angle. that helps me balance the boardslide better for some reason



Ditto. Same is true for railsliding/grinding curved edges on a skateboard. If you come straight at it, inertia(sp?) will want most of your forward energy to travel in a stright line, that is not within the scope/curve of the "C." I find the most helpful way to keep up the most momentum when hitting this come in at as much of an angle as yu can (which usualy ins't much), such that the natrual straight line of your inertia would be at the apex of the "C."

Works for me. 

And the best looking trick on C's is a front 270 to backside lipslide (to forward pop-out).


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya ur right.. I am not a big fan of the cbox at my hill because it goes from being UBER fast to really sticky...

Sometimes U fall and crack your tailbone othertimes u fall and crack ur face...

Its not fun!

Cboxes though are what I learned how to 270 out of


----------

